# Recommend a detailer S/E



## deegan1979

I'm looking for recommendations for a good detailer with premises not a mobile valeter that machine polishes on the driveway.
I'm based about 15 mins from junction 6 m25 near to weterham/bromley/Croydon.
Looking to have a quality correction detail on a 2006 black range rover sport that needs plenty of tlc. 
Please anyone can recommend? Thanks


----------



## Dazzel81

May be of some help 

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk
http://www.themattfinish.co.uk/car-detailing/
https://www.minutiadetailing.com


----------

